# Making Sense of the Iran Nuclear Deal: Geopolitical Implications



## BlueSkies10 (Jul 25, 2015)

There is an old saying, that states: "Some people can pat you on the back with one hand, and pick your pocket with the other (hand)."


 
*[URL='http://www.counterpunch.org/2015/07/24/making-sense-of-the-iran-nuclear-deal-geopolitical-implications/']Making Sense of the Iran Nuclear Deal: Geopolitical Implications*[/url]


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 10, 2015)

...

Officially, Barack Obama is still the president of the United States, but watching the politics around the Iran nuclear deal, you might get the impression that Sen. Chuck Schumer is leading the free world this week.

The reason is this: Schumer has become perhaps the most important person in deciding whether the Iran deal can get past Congress. If two-thirds or more of each house of Congress votes to oppose the Iran deal, that would kill it. If they don't, the deal will proceed.

That means the vote is effectively decided by a relatively small number of Democrats who could vote either way. Of those swing votes, Schumer is probably the most important and most influential. He is a pro-Israel Democrat from New York. He is also very important in both his party and in the Senate, where he will take over as Democratic leader after 2016.

So what Schumer does here matters a great deal. He insists he is still undecided, but there are plenty of tea leaves to read suggesting he has already made up his mind (the tea leaves, as they often do, offer contradictory guidance on which way he'll vote). Here's why Chuck Schumer is your de facto president on the Iran deal for the moment, what it means, and what we know about how he'll vote.

...

How Chuck Schumer could sink the Iran nuclear deal - Vox


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2015)

I remain confused------Obama has CLEARLY stated that either we do
"THE DEAL"------or we will have to do  "WAR"   -----can anyone out there
tell me why?       Who will be the parties in this INEVITABLE  WAR----and
over what ISSUE (s)  will they be battling?


----------



## AdvancingTime (Aug 12, 2015)

It is a fact that one way or another we must deal with Iran. Six world powers have  reached an agreement with Iran on its disputed nuclear program after years of talks. A little research shows that Iran has good reason not to trust the American government. Our foreign policy has reeked havoc upon many countries, but few societies have been effected or suffered from our meddling as much as Iran. Those who are skeptical and view this as a weak agreement say Obama has again backed down again. An interesting thought to consider is Iran holds more cards than you might think because of ISIS.

One might say Iran holds the fate of Baghdad in their hands. If the Shia militias from Iran that are currently defending Baghdad waver both the Iraqi capital and the American Green Zone could come under fire from ISIS, this would be very embarrassing for Obama and our government. The bottom-line remains that if  Iran does not halt and reverse its course any agreement means nothing. Iran can always ramp up its plans to develop a nuclear bomb at off site locations. The fact is if current trends continue in the future Iran looks to face a defanged and economically weakened America with less power in the region. Regardless it appears one way or the other we must deal with Iran. The article below delves into our history with Iran and where we go from here.

* http://brucewilds.blogspot.com/2015/08/we-must-deal-with-iran.html*


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2015)

\not impressed.      You can kiss shit------but not me.   The libel that the USA sinned   against Iran is comical.    There is not an islamo Nazi shit hole in the world that does not so claim


----------



## Penelope (Aug 13, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> ...
> 
> Officially, Barack Obama is still the president of the United States, but watching the politics around the Iran nuclear deal, you might get the impression that Sen. Chuck Schumer is leading the free world this week.
> 
> ...



He decided, he just wants to appear impartial .


----------



## Penelope (Aug 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> \not impressed.      You can kiss shit------but not me.   The libel that the USA sinned   against Iran is comical.    There is not an islamo Nazi shit hole in the world that does not so claim



since when have you care what Muslims think, I quite sure some are very pleased with the deal.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



who is  "he"?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > \not impressed.      You can kiss shit------but not me.   The libel that the USA sinned   against Iran is comical.    There is not an islamo Nazi shit hole in the world that does not so claim
> ...



I did not state in my post that I care what muslim "think"----- I have no idea what    "I quite sure...."   means in English.      I did not try to evaluate the reaction of muslims to the  US/Iran  "deal"----.      You may be capable of some level of reading comprehension in your mother-tongue----but you have a problem in english


----------



## Penelope (Aug 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Chucky boy Schumer, also he is probably going to keep a list of who votes what, because some punishment will be due if not following head Zionist vote.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



how old were you when you first knew that there were jews hiding in
the closet waiting to eat you?.    Try to be honest----I grew up in a town full of sick little girls like you-----they "knew"  by the time they were five years old-----especially those who went to that other school-----where the little girls had to wear cute little plaid jumpers every day


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 13, 2015)

Bottom line is that the zionist juden Schumer chose Israel over his beloved Democrat party and what's best for America.   .......


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Bottom line is that the zionist juden Schumer chose Israel over his beloved Democrat party and what's best for America.   .......



Schumer has always been a thoughtful  congressman-----the bottom line is that he understands that the Iran deal is no good for the USA and no good for the world-----because it provides those who worship muhummad al kanzeer with far too much option to EMULATE 
al kanzeer in the same manner the kalbin are emulating him in
Syria and Iraq right now


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 13, 2015)

Schuman waited until he knew Obama had enough congressmen to pass the Iran nuclear deal.

And then announced he was against the deal.

This way Schumer didn't offend the democrat party or his NY juden base.

Typical two-faced politician.   .....


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Schuman waited until he knew Obama had enough congressmen to pass the Iran nuclear deal.
> 
> And then announced he was against the deal.
> 
> ...



oh gee----the meccaist khalb is practicing for the weekly
Khutbah Jumaat feces fling------good boy


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2015)

Folks, 

Keep it civil. There is no need for anti-semitism or anti-Muslim remarks.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I remain confused------Obama has CLEARLY stated that either we do
> "THE DEAL"------or we will have to do  "WAR"   -----can anyone out there
> tell me why?       Who will be the parties in this INEVITABLE  WAR----and
> over what ISSUE (s)  will they be battling?



Well that's a real good question now isn't it. I suppose the Iranians are going to live indefinitely under the strictest of sanctions, just like the US would if it were under the strictest of sanctions and isolated in in the world trade and treated as lepers.  I also imagine that without Sanctions on Iran the Wahhabism cult of the Al Saud family will want war, since they want to rule the roost.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 14, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Schuman waited until he knew Obama had enough congressmen to pass the Iran nuclear deal.
> 
> And then announced he was against the deal.
> 
> ...





Got this email from Schumer:
"Thank you for writing to express your opposition to the Iran nuclear deal. After deep study, careful thought and considerable soul-searching, I decided to oppose the agreement.
  I examined this deal in three parts: nuclear restrictions on Iran in the first ten years, nuclear restrictions on Iran after ten years, and non-nuclear components and consequences of a deal. In each case I have asked: are we better off with the agreement or without it?
  The proponents’ overall standard is not whether the agreement is ideal, but whether having this deal is better than not having this deal. When it comes to the nuclear aspects of the agreement within ten years, we might be slightly better off with a deal. However, when it comes to the nuclear aspects after ten years and the non-nuclear aspects, I believe we would be better off with no deal.
  Ultimately, I feel that that Iranian leaders will not moderate and their unstated but very real goal is to get relief from the onerous sanctions, while still retaining their nuclear ambitions and their ability to increase belligerent activities in the Middle East.

  I greatly appreciate your concern on this matter and thank you for contacting me.  Please do not hesitate to contact me again if I can be of further assistance on this, or any other matter.
Sincerely,
Charles E. Schumer
United States Senator"


But I believe you are correct.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> \not impressed.      You can kiss shit------but not me.   The libel that the USA sinned   against Iran is comical.    There is not an islamo Nazi shit hole in the world that does not so claim



Sure we did, and its time to realize it, Britain the most, stealing their oil and paying pennies for it. Even M. Albright agrees.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Schuman waited until he knew Obama had enough congressmen to pass the Iran nuclear deal.
> ...


 
Spoken like a true Zionist, and Schumer knows this by reading into his Zionist crystal ball.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 14, 2015)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...





I'd like to think of myself as a Zionist, too.
Can't wait to visit the Holy Land.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > \not impressed.      You can kiss shit------but not me.   The libel that the USA sinned   against Iran is comical.    There is not an islamo Nazi shit hole in the world that does not so claim
> ...



I don't agree and lots and lots of Iranians do not agree.    If you wish to sacrifice yourself to Iranian terrorism in atonement for whatever you consider to be some GROSS ERROR in US judgement regarding international trade in relation to Iran more than 60 years ago----fine with me.     I have no doubt that you also want to sacrifice yourself for
US sins against Japan and against Germany------but you find the barbaric murder of hundreds of millions by your kin and co-religionists to be  A-ok.    I understand----I am a real health care worker and have dealt with persons with THUG mentality before encountering you.   Afterall-----mafia goes after only those persons who are stupid enough to not  "play-ball"    and -----"I would not have had to kill her if she had just stopped screaming"   -------


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Schumer writes nicely.   Very clear and logical.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 14, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Schumer writes nicely.   Very clear and logical.


He uses zionist jew logic 101....... lie, cheat, and steal.  .....


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


(probably a form letter wrote my his aide)


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Schumer writes nicely.   Very clear and logical.
> ...



he uses  Zionist jew logic----clear and concise and logical and honest.-------he avoids the method of nabi deen-----murder, rape, pillage, oppression and exploitation


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



form letters do not address issues all THAT SPECIFICALLY------
----of course it is possible an aide wrote the letter,  in which case
the aide writes well.    I have heard Schumer speak  "off the cuff"----He is very logical and straightforward.     I have an interesting story---since I am a real health care worker----I have worked with other real health care workers.    One person who was working under my
supervision was a very young Opthalmologist from Pakistan.   He
liked to express his political opinions------and one day stated  
"SCHUMER SHOULD BE PRESIDENT"    (this event took place
about ten years ago)     I answered  "he would have an uphill climb---
because he is a jew"------the poor Pakistani OBJECTED and almost
wept.     "how do you know?   how do you know?"     I answered ---
"sheeesh---I am a jew,  I certainly know which of the politicians are jews"------that did it for the poor kid------he INSISTED  "YOU ARE NOT 
REALLY A JEW" ------a person you should get to know, Penelope---
brought up with your mindset


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I remain confused------Obama has CLEARLY stated that either we do
> ...



you failed to answer the question but did reveal the fact that you
are happy to promulgate Shiite shit.    Right now----Saudi Arabia is
not attacking Iran-----Iran is attacking Saudi Arabia via its proxy militia
in Yemen.    (anyone interested---take it up with your local Yemeni grocery/newspaper shop owner person).   I am fascinated that you consider  "TRADE SANCTIONS" to be so HUGE AN ISSUE------enough to  justify over aggression by the afflicted nation?    Israel has
been under trade sanctions by LOTS OF COUNTRIES ----for ---some
67 years.     Does that fact give the country the right to drop bombs?---According to YOUR logic Israel has the right to bomb Iran out of
existence RIGHT NOW   (complete sanctions for about 35 years).
SHEEEESH  you are COLD


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...






irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



predict the future, but I know we can with Israel , my prediction is as follows, Israel will have no more Palestinians.

Gee, last I checked Sa was bombing the heck out of Yemen, but of course according to a Jew logic, its ok, they want to control it. Good think Iran is sending supplies, as SA is one horrible monarchy, of which Yemen doesn't want to be under.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



brilliant rosie discouse>>>
you are quite comical, Penelope----with whom did you "CHECK"?     I have real sources-----to wit----YEMENIS-----people here in the USA---
with lots of FAMILY back home and constantly on the phone.   Your sources are islamo Nazi propagandaists----in fact--not even Yemeni or
Iranian islamo Nazi propagandaist-------NAZI SHIT right here in the USA---
(and some in Europe and Canada)     see?     I know you.   It  is remotely
possible that you have an Iranian Shiite ayatoilet shill source----but I doubt it.

There has been a blood bath going on in Yemen for many years---
-heavily armed IRANIAN shills of the  Shiite kind----some Yemeni
and some Hezbollah plants.    They have targeted the most important cities---SANAA---the capital and  Aden---the port city<<<very
strategic.  
They are also going for  TAIZ-----another port city.    
But OF COURSE you "knew" that because you "checked"     
Why are they doing this?      TO PROTECT THE PEOPE OF
YEMEN.!!!!!
ask any ayatoilet pig----or ask PENELOPE.    Iran has rendered the gutters of Yemen red with blood ---FOR THE PROTECTION OF THE 
PEOPLE.    It is true that Saudi Arabia is building a wall to keep the
SHIITE/IRANIAN SHILLS-----out.   But it is often breached by Shiite shit


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You must love those SA a lot. Wahhabis  is the worst cult and monarchy. I imagine you like the men lording it over you. They did in Judaism as well.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I have nothing against Saudis-----I have known only a few----all very intelligent young doctors-----very nice kids      I imagine you enjoy
watching men women and children and infants being incinerated
in large bon fires at the  AUTO DE FE---a kind of erotic experience for you.     You know absolutely nothing about Judaism ---its present or
past practices other than that which you glean from
islamo Nazi propaganda.   .   I have relatives whose forebears escape those AUTO DE FE parties at which your kin moaned in orgiastic
pleasure at the sight of infants being incinerated for the GLORY OF THE HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE ----and SAINT ISABELLA


----------

